# July FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE.



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well I think it is time to see how our Havs like to keep cool in the warmer weather.So please lovely pics of them chillaxing in the heat,whether it be stretching out,or splashing in water maybe making best use of the air con,slumbering in the shade or cuddling up to an iced water bottle.How ever they like to relax in the heat [not that we have had any to mention here in Britain].So lets see our hot Havs cooling down!Here are a couple of oldies of Dizzie.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is a pic of Nellie enjoying her first ever swim in the pool[not sure if enjoying is the right word to describe her first swim!]Anyway she cooled off,and dried out beautifully,no tangles!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

By the way I am not naked!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

adorable pictures!!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Here is Atticus in his first Kayak ride. I got a new boat (Hornbeck) which is basically a cross between a canoe and a kayak. You sit on the bottom and paddle with a double paddle (the best things about a kayak) and it is an open boat so stuff and DOGS can join no problem (best thing about a canoe) AND it weighs 12 pounds! Christine gave it us (Atticus and me) for my B-day in May.This is my first trip A did really well!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

That must be wonderful,and so peaceful,no engines.Atticus looks very at home in the canoe.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

1. Shelby laying on the deck after running through the sprinkler.
2. Kodi and Shelby at the beach.
3. Just relaxin'.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a cute picture of Atticus!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sure Whimsy is cool and comfy in the shade sharing my lounge chair, but I got to tell ya, it is not so cool for me having a full coated hav sleeping between my legs on a hot summer day!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Molly the rat


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Poor Molly LOL..I would imagine Whimsy would look just like that if I ever let her get dirty! LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> Poor Molly LOL..I would imagine Whimsy would look just like that if I ever let her get dirty! LOL


We're waiting Evelyn. LOL ... Maybe after her celebrations July 4 she'll look disheveled. ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

clare said:


> By the way I am not naked!!


Suuuure. We know all about you Brits. ound:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> We're waiting Evelyn. LOL ... Maybe after her celebrations July 4 she'll look disheveled. ound:


Whimsy will celebrate the 4th smashed up against me, scared to death of the fireworks in the neighborhood. Disheveled is not in her vocabulary LOL
She has better hair then I do I certainly spend way more on her products then I do on my own.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

She has better hair then I do I certainly spend way more on her products then I do on my own.[/QUOTE]

Now that's the definition of a good mom.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

These are GREAT!!

Gucci looks like Molly when she's wet!

Kara


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Molly the rat


So glad Molly can't read,I'm sure she would take exception to being likened to a rat!!Or maybe Dave you have an article on teaching Havs to read,I bet you could find one somewhere!!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> By the way I am not naked!!


Sure, SURE... That's what they ALL say!ound:


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

They are all lucky pooches enjoying the dog days of Summer. So Cute!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Rolo says "I'm too cool (translate= too chicken) to get wet so I will just sit here and look awesome"............


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

rolo looks so cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> We're waiting Evelyn. LOL ... Maybe after her celebrations July 4 she'll look disheveled. ound:


 I can just imagine her with ketchup and mustard in her beard!ound:


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well here is Charly yesterday at Carmel by the sea doggie beach. She loves playing ball, meeting new friends and playing chase in the shallows to stay cool.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

beautiful beach! Sweet baby!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

It's great on the beach in and out of the sea whilst they are in puppy coat,but once they get their full blown coat,then it's a different matter!!


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

whimsy said:


> beautiful beach! Sweet baby!


Its a nice beach with good shallow water for playing. Charly's always a sweet girl off leash because she knows I'll put her back on if shes not my lil angle. :angel:


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

clare said:


> It's great on the beach in and out of the sea whilst they are in puppy coat,but once they get their full blown coat,then it's a different matter!!


I guess I'll see what you mean soon. Charly's now 9 1/2 months and could start blowing coat anytime. I had planned on limiting our beach walks during that time but didn't know the adult coat might be a problem too. The beach is the closest dog "park" to our home and part of our lifestyle so Charly might end up with a new dew!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Mayzie in the creek


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ooh,the monster from the lagoon!!LOL.


----------



## JazzFest13 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone! This will be my first summer with Miss Desilu! Here she is on the hammock with her big brother Jazz (she is 9 weeks old in this photo).


----------



## brohandy (Jul 6, 2012)

Haha, these look great. Now I'm curious about what kind of camera you used.


----------



## evan10101 (Jan 19, 2011)

ben relaxing by the vent


----------



## evan10101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Benny shaking off at the beach


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Ted learning to drive the boat*

Ted enjoying the finer points of driving a boat, He is concentrating so hard, his tonque is sticking out!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lise, and that liitle guy barks. Not him. lol


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Ted*



davetgabby said:


> Lise, and that liitle guy barks. Not him. lol


Little dog....big bark!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lise said:


> Little dog....big bark!


At least they're not YAPPY little dogs!<g> But I have to admit, Kodi has a mouth on him too. MOST of the time he can control himself now, but he went through an AWFUL phase from about 8-18 months (after being VERY quiet as a little puppy, he "found his voice"!!!) and I was ready to sell him on E-Bay!ound: (not really, but you get the idea!:frusty


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Yep I sure do get the idea!ound:


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

I love everyone's pics.
Here are a couple of pics I posted in here before. They are from our first camping trip this year. Ruffles is definitely chilling.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a great picture. When we camped last year we had a mat like that, but Molly would always go under the trailer to lay in the dirt. LOL


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

krandall said:


> At least they're not YAPPY little dogs!<g> But I have to admit, Kodi has a mouth on him too. MOST of the time he can control himself now, but he went through an AWFUL phase from about 8-18 months (after being VERY quiet as a little puppy, he "found his voice"!!!) and I was ready to sell him on E-Bay!ound: (not really, but you get the idea!:frusty


Karen, FUNNY....HAHA
Charly has her voice and I am much more tolerant of it now. We have started a new obedience class and there's a 7 month old Papillion that is loud and yappy! I have a new perspective... :yield:


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> What a great picture. When we camped last year we had a mat like that, but Molly would always go under the trailer to lay in the dirt. LOL


LOL...Ruffles was under the trailer too.


----------



## TripnWillow (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's Trip playing with our labs on the beach during a recent camping trip:


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Gemma loves the water and on hot days she completely submerges herself in the doggie pool on the deck.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

It's HOT today... let's have some fun.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

We just finished a great week at a lake house and Baxter really got into kayaking........


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Baxter is lovely, so is the fellow Kayaker!


----------

